# Sulcata hide



## shelledfrens (Jun 11, 2017)

ive seen a lot of people cutting those clay flower pots in half and using those as a hide for tortoises. Sometimes also putting dirt around and on top. Is that a good hide, If so how do you cut those in half cleanly? Ive seen them whole and buried slightly, but how will the tortoise dig if there's something blocking it. I haven't seen any tutorials just pictures, so here's one. Thanks in advance


----------



## xirxes (Jun 12, 2017)

I think it's a bit small myself,but that enclosure is hilarious.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2017)

Clay flower pots CAN be cut. But it is quite difficult. They can be fractured (broken) in two, but the shape will not be right. Best to partially bury it.
You can also use large plastic pipe or any manner of things.
I'm guessing that because that is not a picture of a Sulcata, that that is not your enclosure?


----------



## Pearly (Jun 13, 2017)

I was buying those prefabricated resin or whatever material they use reptile caves from petstores only they were not lasting long bcs my babies were growing pretty fast. Clay pots are nice, I used some at one point too but overtime found they were ... too... "exposed" in there! You know the "mouth of the hide", the opening being so wide, my babies were usually choosing their other hides. Little torts are programmed to hide and hide well. They are food for bigger animals so building the enclosure think of giving yours few different options of different hides in few different spots, let her make her own choice


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not a fan of the flower pots. The opening in front is too wide.


----------



## shelledfrens (Jun 13, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Clay flower pots CAN be cut. But it is quite difficult. They can be fractured (broken) in two, but the shape will not be right. Best to partially bury it.
> You can also use large plastic pipe or any manner of things.
> I'm guessing that because that is not a picture of a Sulcata, that that is not your enclosure?



No that is not mine! It's the only picture I could find of the flower pot. I do agree it'd be quite difficult to cut a flower pot. Thanks for your input!


----------



## shelledfrens (Jun 13, 2017)

xirxes said:


> I think it's a bit small myself,but that enclosure is hilarious.


that enclosure isn't mine. But i was imagining bigger flower pot than in this picture as I was planning on getting 8 inch sulcatas.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 13, 2017)

shelledfrens said:


> ive seen a lot of people cutting those clay flower pots in half and using those as a hide for tortoises. Sometimes also putting dirt around and on top. Is that a good hide, If so how do you cut those in half cleanly? Ive seen them whole and buried slightly, but how will the tortoise dig if there's something blocking it. I haven't seen any tutorials just pictures, so here's one. Thanks in advance


One more thing, your enclosure looks very pretty and you maybe able to keep it this neat looking for a while, until your baby grows bigger and bolder. The watering hole looks gorgeous with those blue marbles just be sure that they are much bigger size than could fit in your tortie's mouth. Risk of choking is a big deal with those silly torts I use terra-cotta pot saucer for water dish. It has been working well for me. I had one of those most shallow ones when they were tiny babies, and had it dropped into the substrate where they were "stepping slightly down" when going for their drink here Shellie is emerging from one of her hides

you can see how the edge of water dish is on level with the substrate (moss)

this is a good hide. I was looking for my old pics from those hatchling days but can't find any, this picture belongs to one of our members, @pfara. Alma, I hope you don't mind I hope this helps you. I'll try to find some better pics of my hides for you


----------



## shelledfrens (Jun 13, 2017)

Pearly said:


> I was buying those prefabricated resin or whatever material they use reptile caves from petstores only they were not lasting long bcs my babies were growing pretty fast. Clay pots are nice, I used some at one point too but overtime found they were ... too... "exposed" in there! You know the "mouth of the hide", the opening being so wide, my babies were usually choosing their other hides. Little torts are programmed to hide and hide well. They are food for bigger animals so building the enclosure think of giving yours few different options of different hides in few different spots, let her make her own choice


Well said! Thanks for the info!


----------



## shelledfrens (Jun 13, 2017)

Pearly said:


> One more thing, your enclosure looks very pretty and you maybe able to keep it this neat looking for a while, until your baby grows bigger and bolder. The watering hole looks gorgeous with those blue marbles just be sure that they are much bigger size than could fit in your tortie's mouth. Risk of choking is a big deal with those silly torts I use terra-cotta pot saucer for water dish. It has been working well for me. I had one of those most shallow ones when they were tiny babies, and had it dropped into the substrate where they were "stepping slightly down" when going for their drink here Shellie is emerging from one of her hides
> View attachment 210196
> you can see how the edge of water dish is on level with the substrate (moss)
> View attachment 210197
> this is a good hide. I was looking for my old pics from those hatchling days but can't find any, this picture belongs to one of our members, @pfara. Alma, I hope you don't mind I hope this helps you. I'll try to find some better pics of my hides for you


Oh no no, this isn't mine! I put the pic there for the flower pot! I totally agree with the marble thing, definitely not safe!


----------

